# -50 on 36468



## KLRuhe (May 14, 2009)

Is modifier -50 appropriate for 36468 (spider vein injection)?  Does anyone have any experience with payers on this?

Thanks.

Kay, CPC


----------



## pygreen (May 14, 2009)

According to the Medicare Physician Fee Data Base "150% payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply. "  Usually this is denied as cosmetic.  If the documentation supports medically necessity, then we appeal.


----------

